# Suggest A New Slogan For SPN



## Neutral Singh (Jul 8, 2005)

Haanji 

Its time for a new slogan for SPN and you are invited to suggest your picks. Here are some of my picks.


Reconnecting People to a Fascinating Philosophy of Sikhsim
Connecting People to Sikhism
What is your pick for a new slogan for SPN ?


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Be Sikh or Become a Sikh

Balbir Singh


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 8, 2005)

Wouldn't it make more sense to say

Reconnecting people to THE fascinating philosophy of Sikhism

??


----------



## Anju (Jul 8, 2005)

"Connecting People to  Sikhism"

I like ... but to be most honest it is hard to think of something that says what you offer as well as how open to sharing philosophy of Sikh thought. better 

The reconnecting is great for those born into a Sikh household. But what about those coming into a Sikh environment because of marriage there  isn't a reconnection in the same sense. (Perhaps a reconnection with thier deeper being that was the reason the two found one another) Maybe combining the will be here reading and learning regardless of what the slogan is within reasonslogans in away. Just my opinion.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 9, 2005)

Great suggestions all around. Anju Ji, i definitely got your point. Using a slogan like "re/connecting people to sikhism" would be limiting the boundries of spirituality. 
After taking into account all the suggestions. What do you think about the following logo.

*"Reconnecting People to Universal Love, Peace and Brotherhood"*

Anju Ji, slogan is changed only for the sake of change and i think change is good.  Thanks for sharing really creative ideas for a slogan. Please keep posting.

Best Regards


----------



## TeraRoop11 (Jul 11, 2005)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa! Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!

First off - man I really just forgot about this place.

Second - :u): awesome. :wink:   :2: :whisling: hehehehe.:rofl!!:

Seems you've already changed the slogan, so should I not submit my murakh idea?

murakh di bhull chuk di khimma bakshni, Jiyo

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa! Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!


----------



## Arvind (Jul 12, 2005)

Aman Singh said:
			
		

> *"Reconnecting People to Universal Love, Peace and Brotherhood"*


 
I like this


----------



## Sher Singh (Jul 12, 2005)

Arvind said:
			
		

> I like this



same here. It's great!!


----------



## Arvind (Jul 13, 2005)

Great to see it already changed!

u r no lazy one anymore .. aman veer... lolzzzz


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 15, 2005)

The search is still on and so please continue with your ideas for a new slogan...


----------



## TeraRoop11 (Jul 16, 2005)

Waheguru Waheguru Waheguru Waheguru Waheguru 


hehehe


----------

